# Colloidal silver !



## Alfan (Sep 12, 2012)

Helu everybody!

So recently i've been reading alot about 2000ppm colloidal silver etc... I've tried colloidal silver before ofc like most people prolly have with all the hype and what not it has goten over the years.

Dident work at all for me, but recently I've been reading a lot about for a colloidal silver to work it has to be realy strong, about 2000ppm +

And now im just woundering if anyone has any experience with colloidal silver at these ppms..
Im well aware about watching out for the high coloidal silvers with chemicals and what not in them!

Thanks prehand!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I have not tried it, although there is much written about how well it works for various things, infections mostly. I recall several years back there was a man in the news who had taken high doses for years and had turned blue, you may want to google that and see. Apparently it settles in your cells and he developed a bluish cast to his skin--in the pictures he was pretty blue! As with anything, research so you go in knowing the risks.


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just wanted to comment that the risk of turning blue, as I have recently learned, is less than getting in a car accident.

Pretty sure it was in this documentary that is coming out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvL9HmfI4DQ

This one is a little bit longer

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rbk/wanted-crohns-end


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most people don't, but once you do, it is permanent. It isn't like some other coloration issues (like carrots) where once you back off the dose the odd color goes away. Once you are blue, you will always be blue. The problem is since dietary supplements aren't that closely regulated it is hard to know if you have one that has a concentration that will do it to you eventually or not.

The higher the dose and the longer you take it the bigger the risk. If you take it fo a week for a cold that is one thing, but if you plan on taking it for decades for a chronic illness that may never fade....

A fair number of people who have turned blue were making their own colloidal silver so may have been getting a higher dose, but we don't really know. It is cummulative so I'm more concerned when people start talking high doses for chronic illness than for people who take it occasionally for acute illnesses.


----------



## Alfan (Sep 12, 2012)

acctuly read about a man that managed to get semi normal skin after turning blue, and turning blue is rare! And from what i've read mostly from using it on the skin!

What i wanted to make this discusion about is if anyone tried high PPM atom formed coloidal silver for parasites / fungus etc!
Was thinking about trying a realy high ppm dosage for a week and then dentonite cleanse + probiotics ( symprove)
Wanted to know if anyones tried it!


----------



## Alfan (Sep 12, 2012)

Brownish72 said:


> Just wanted to comment that the risk of turning blue, as I have recently learned, is less than getting in a car accident.
> 
> Pretty sure it was in this documentary that is coming out!
> 
> ...


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

lots of info on this at earthclinic.com


----------



## Alfan (Sep 12, 2012)

Trudyg said:


> lots of info on this at earthclinic.com


Thank you my friend i will check that out


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

Forget about the 2000ppm colloidal silver. It's probably hype. Colloidal silver is effective from concentrations as weak as 3ppm... I like mine between 10-20ppm and even then, I dilute it with 2-4 oz of water before drinking. You cannot achieve 2000ppm through electric or typical, approved, generation of colloidal silver. Buy a brand that has been around for a while with a lot of solid references... testimonials. I either generate my own or buy from http://www.utopiasilver.com I've been buying from them for years now and have been using colloidal silver for allegies, cuts, burns, insect bites, infections, sore throats, bloating, diarrhea, etc. for almost 20 years with great success. In that time, I have come across a number of 'fake' colloidal silver products that boost their ppm with salt, baking soda, or the like. Stick to brands that have a long following.

You can also try those on Amazon. Make sure they have plenty of reviews... read the negative ones, too.


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

Alfan said:


> acctuly read about a man that managed to get semi normal skin after turning blue, and turning blue is rare! And from what i've read mostly from using it on the skin!
> 
> What i wanted to make this discusion about is if anyone tried high PPM atom formed coloidal silver for parasites / fungus etc!
> Was thinking about trying a realy high ppm dosage for a week and then dentonite cleanse + probiotics ( symprove)
> Wanted to know if anyones tried it!


I think the last time argyria (the bluing of the skin) occurred was in the 70's. I believe it was traced to poor quality of product, too large a particle size (non-colloidial) and excessive abuse in consumption ... something like gallons in a month.


----------



## JTWinterz (Feb 9, 2013)

Alfan said:


> Helu everybody!
> 
> So recently i've been reading alot about 2000ppm colloidal silver etc... I've tried colloidal silver before ofc like most people prolly have with all the hype and what not it has goten over the years.
> 
> ...


Colloidal Silver is only for viral protection. It does not build health, nor maintain health. And taken in too large of a dose can turn your skin blue like a smurf. Check out "No More Suffering Finally!! and decide for yourself and we can have a conversation. It took me suffering over 40 years before I found what worked. I tried every dietary plan going, and basically every product on the market. Nothing long term when the product worked. Colloidal silver is good for anti-viral. Email me at [email protected] or JTWinterz's Blog, and decide for yourself. Love and respect for your health challenges. JTW.


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

JTWinterz said:


> Colloidal Silver is only for viral protection. It does not build health, nor maintain health. And taken in too large of a dose can turn your skin blue like a smurf. Check out "No More Suffering Finally!! and decide for yourself and we can have a conversation. It took me suffering over 40 years before I found what worked. I tried every dietary plan going, and basically every product on the market. Nothing long term when the product worked. Colloidal silver is good for anti-viral. Email me at [email protected] or JTWinterz's Blog, and decide for yourself. Love and respect for your health challenges. JTW.


Colloidal silver is NOT for "viral" it's an anti-bacterial.

The only cases of blue skin in recent history involve home made colloidal silver and extremely excessive application. In recommended dosages it's extremely safe.


----------



## Alfan (Sep 12, 2012)

Dennis N said:


> Forget about the 2000ppm colloidal silver. It's probably hype. Colloidal silver is effective from concentrations as weak as 3ppm... I like mine between 10-20ppm and even then, I dilute it with 2-4 oz of water before drinking. You cannot achieve 2000ppm through electric or typical, approved, generation of colloidal silver. Buy a brand that has been around for a while with a lot of solid references... testimonials. I either generate my own or buy from http://www.utopiasilver.com I've been buying from them for years now and have been using colloidal silver for allegies, cuts, burns, insect bites, infections, sore throats, bloating, diarrhea, etc. for almost 20 years with great success. In that time, I have come across a number of 'fake' colloidal silver products that boost their ppm with salt, baking soda, or the like. Stick to brands that have a long following.
> 
> You can also try those on Amazon. Make sure they have plenty of reviews... read the negative ones, too.


Well i read up about it when i first heard about the high ppms, founds some decently writen articles. Basicly calculationg how insufficent 10ppms is in the acctual blood stream to kill of viruses etc etc etc!
No i havent tried the higher ppms, but i did get recommended one by a friend, she wanted me to see if it works, as the low ppms dont do anything for me ( even taken proper dosages over the proper time...)
And thanks but this post isn't about 10-20 ppm original colloidal silver, i was mearly curious if anyone on here has tried the high ppms!


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

I tried a few that were 500 or more ppms. Had them tested, too. Turned out that they weren't true colloidals. Salt, glycolic acid, baking powder or something similar had been added.

For example, if I take a gallon of 3ppm colloidal silver and add a 1/2 ounce of glycolic acid, I will get a ppm reading of 500+ppm. Unless you have a spectrometer or chomatographer, how would you know?

I've never been able to produce colloidal silver that was stable for longer than 3 months beyond 30ppm. I've been using (purchased and put into products for resale) and making (personal use and consumption) colloidal silver for over 15 years.


----------



## Elssa (Mar 8, 2020)

I think it can be helpful if you get a good established brand at 30 ppm.


----------

